# Are jails good for testing software development?



## Ed_Flecko (Aug 10, 2015)

Since jails are a subset of a complete FreeBSD install, I'm just curious if some of you do software development testing (or even test beta software packages) within jails? After all, if the installed software has security vulnerabilities, etc., it IS isolated from the host OS so the problems it can cause to the workstation/server as a whole is pretty restricted, isn't it?

There's also no problem compiling and then installing either, right?

Ed


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2015)

It should function, for the most part, as a completely separate machine. So there's no problem compiling, installing and testing.


----------

